# newbie in hydro



## misskusk (Jun 9, 2011)

hi, can anyone tell me if you can grow in 2" net pots from seed to harvest? just received my first grow box and it has 9 2" net pots...HELP PLZ


----------



## Stoneage (Jun 9, 2011)

Give it a try. I use the 6inch, but I think I will switch to the big lids. I think that having a bigger net pot, will make the girls more stable. On my last grow, I trimmed all my girls but one. She was a monster! during the last three weeks of flowering, she got so big and heavy one the one side, she tipped over and was getting beat up by my osc fan.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2011)

I find it quite hard to take a plant through harvest in 3" net pots and the 3" pots have twice the volume of 2" pots.  I think that unless you do a sog and keep them small that you are going to have problems with them falling over.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 9, 2011)

I use to grow in DWC with 4" net pots.  I had problems with the plants tipping over when they got top heavy, just tie them up.  As THG said I would try and keep them smaller, if I veg plants for a couple months before flowering they can end up with a main stalk that is almost 2 inches thick.

-SSF-


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 9, 2011)

I find it hard to keep plants small that are grown from seed as they have to go so long before they are mature enough to switch over to flower. when dealing with clones, they are already mature or very near mature, so they can be kept smaller.I would bump up to 5-6inch pots.


----------



## misskusk (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## misskusk (Jul 12, 2011)

My first grow ever. Any and all comments welcomed. O a little info...
3 White Widow in dwc.
5weeks vegginflowering under 150hsp in a micro grow...
bud tent arrives today, going in it and then under 400w cooltube hsp... 
PS thanks 2 the hemp goddess. love the cooltube..


----------



## misskusk (Jul 12, 2011)

Hushpuppy, I so want to try cloning! Just getting my feet wet with my first ever grow. Looking at the DYI cloners and I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## misskusk (Jul 12, 2011)

:holysheep: 





			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I use to grow in DWC with 4" net pots.  I had problems with the plants tipping over when they got top heavy, just tie them up.  As THG said I would try and keep them smaller, if I veg plants for a couple months before flowering they can end up with a main stalk that is almost 2 inches thick.
> 
> -SSF-


 
yep gonna have t tie them up. starting to tip and just 2 days into flower.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2011)

misskusk said:
			
		

> Hushpuppy, I so want to try cloning! Just getting my feet wet with my first ever grow. Looking at the DYI cloners and I'm gonna give it a try.


 That sounds good. Those kids look real good...I'm not sure but they look a little on the dark green side which can be an early sign of overfertilization. What and how much are yu feeding them?

If yu want to, clone yu need to take yu a few cuttings b4 yu switch to flower (or within the first 7-10 days after switch). I'm not sure how much yu know about it but all yu have to do is look at the lower branches of the plants and clip (however many clones yu want) the bottom few branches that are smaller than the rest that are shooting up toward the light. cut all but the top couple of leaves of each cutting (leave the stem a few inches long) and pop'em in the cloner. If yu don't have any cloning gel, yu will need to get some b4 cutting clones, as that is key to making the cuttings root. if yu need anymore info a lot of us here have good luck and methods for cloning so just ask


----------



## misskusk (Jul 12, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That sounds good. Those kids look real good...I'm not sure but they look a little on the dark green side which can be an early sign of overfertilization. What and how much are yu feeding them?
> 
> If yu want to, clone yu need to take yu a few cuttings b4 yu switch to flower (or within the first 7-10 days after switch). I'm not sure how much yu know about it but all yu have to do is look at the lower branches of the plants and clip (however many clones yu want) the bottom few branches that are smaller than the rest that are shooting up toward the light. cut all but the top couple of leaves of each cutting (leave the stem a few inches long) and pop'em in the cloner. If yu don't have any cloning gel, yu will need to get some b4 cutting clones, as that is key to making the cuttings root. if yu need anymore info a lot of us here have good luck and methods for cloning so just ask


    I think that may be the lighting. I have been going soooo light on the nutes. I have never given them full strength. I'm using GH floraduo. the ppms have been at 800-1100 and the ph 5.5-6.1 and I have used phd RO water from the start...Thank you for the input and I will sure ask when I'm brave enough to start to clone. More pics coming soon


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2011)

It sounds like yu have it dialed in then. Yeah it must be the light, just watch for the tips of the leaves starting to turn brown and curling a bit, that will be the next sign, but yer numbers sound good so keep on rockin. big bud mojo


----------



## misskusk (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks hushpuppy. I've been reading post on this site for the last 3 months trying to learn about the amazing world of hydroponics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2011)

misskusk said:
			
		

> I think that may be the lighting. I have been going soooo light on the nutes. I have never given them full strength. I'm using GH floraduo. the ppms have been at 800-1100 and the ph 5.5-6.1 and I have used phd RO water from the start...Thank you for the input and I will sure ask when I'm brave enough to start to clone. More pics coming soon



GH floraduo?  What is GH floraduo?  I use GH nutes and have never heard of floraduo?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2011)

If you are using R/O water with GH 3 part, there is no reason to pH the water. GH 3 part has buffers in their nutes to adjust the pH to the correct pH.


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2011)

Doesn't RO'd water also sometimes require you to run a Cal/Mag supplement? I know when I hve run hydro (which is rare lol) both times I suffered Cal/mag deficiencies and needed to add it to my Rez.

Those plants look hella healthy though....I see nothing to worry about at this point. Nice job.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2011)

That has been my experience also HL. I run Cal/Mg from Botanicare when using R/O


----------



## my my (Jul 13, 2011)

HL,
I have been using GH nutes this current run and doing it the Lucus formula away.
as you know i harvested the 1st girl @ 9 weeks, and currently still have 3 testers still going.
I is now at 10.5 weeks of flower, and the other 3 are @ 5 weeks into flower.
I use ro water, and not 1 drop of Cal/mag this grow.
 I do however use Kool Bloom in flower tho.. does Kool Bloom have cal/mag in it that i am unaware of?

HushPuppy, looking Great!


----------



## misskusk (Jul 13, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> GH floraduo?  What is GH floraduo?  I use GH nutes and have never heard of floraduo?


 
I got it at worms way. 
Grow or part A is 5-0-6
Bloom or part B is 1-5-4
I've been going sooo light dont want to mess anything up. They look good and smell amazing... I live alone


----------



## misskusk (Jul 19, 2011)

Not quite one week in 12/12. having trouble with the ph dropping. at 8am it will be 5.8 at 3pm it will be 5.1. Im using ro h2o and the ppms are at 850. any ideas?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 19, 2011)

Did yu flush out yer DWC system when yu switched to 12/12? Yu may have a build up of chemical salts in the system from the plant using the nutes and leaving the salts behind. This is a common problem with chemical fertilizers because the nutrients are sometimes tied to salts in the chemical makeup, and it will vary from brand to brand. I would flush the system with clean water (run through the medium) to wash out any salt buildup then go back to the flower nute regimen.  Also, do yu check and balance yer ph b4 adding nutes or after, or both? I always add my nutes first, let them sit for a few after vigorous stirring in, then check and adjust ph as nutes will definitely change ph Girls look good tho  good work taking care of them


----------



## misskusk (Jul 20, 2011)

I flushed out the res but, forgot the medium. I will do that this morning. Hushpuppy, I ph my water add nutes ph again then add to res. Thank you for your help.  (heat index going up to 115-120) Hope we dont have rolling brown outs or black outs...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2011)

Your res is quite small and I am pretty sure that is why you are having large pH flucuations.  

Do not pH your water before you add nutes.  Add nutes and then let it sit overnight to give the nutes a chance to buffer the solution before adding pH up or down.  I then let the solution sit for another 24 hours to make sure that the pH is correct.  If not, I adjust again.  What is your starting pH?    

I would recommend upping your ppms.  When I looked up the floraduo it didn't appear that one was grow and the other was bloom--it looked as if they needed to be used in conjunction with each other in varying ratios for proper plant care, much like the Flora Grow, Micro, and Bloom.  How much of each are you using?  What is happening to your ppms when the pH drops?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2011)

With temps that high I would check my rez temp also. I try to keep mine at 68f.


----------



## misskusk (Jul 20, 2011)

pcduck... my res temp is 72. my bud tent is in my spare room and the tent tyemp is 77 rh is 44%

The Hemp Goddess... I will premix my nutes and let them sit. I do use the duo together, but do not let them sit before addind to the res.
I am using 1.5tsp per gal of B and .5tsp per gal of A. my ppms are at 550. I also added cal-mag. I had a few small brown spots starting on a few fan leaves. I gave them 1tsp per gal. I will add a new pic this evening.

hushpuppy...I flushed out my medium this morning. when I left for work I had a ph of 6.0 and my ppms were at 550.
Thanks everyone for your help. Will keep a close eye on how I add my nutes from now on. Now lets get high!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 20, 2011)

:48:


----------



## misskusk (Jul 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your res is quite small and I am pretty sure that is why you are having large pH flucuations.
> 
> Do not pH your water before you add nutes. Add nutes and then let it sit overnight to give the nutes a chance to buffer the solution before adding pH up or down. I then let the solution sit for another 24 hours to make sure that the pH is correct. If not, I adjust again. What is your starting pH?
> 
> I would recommend upping your ppms. When I looked up the floraduo it didn't appear that one was grow and the other was bloom--it looked as if they needed to be used in conjunction with each other in varying ratios for proper plant care, much like the Flora Grow, Micro, and Bloom. How much of each are you using? What is happening to your ppms when the pH drops?


 

My ph dropped from 5.8 to 5.1 again the ppms also dropped from 550 to 400. used about half gal of nute solution.
Hemp Goddess,what would you suggest the ppms be at in this stage of flowering? I havent a clue and have been reading everything. Thanks misskush


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2011)

misskusk said:
			
		

> My ph dropped from 5.8 to 5.1 again the ppms also dropped from 550 to 400. used about half gal of nute solution.
> Hemp Goddess,what would you suggest the ppms be at in this stage of flowering? I havent a clue and have been reading everything. Thanks misskush



By the time I get my girls to flowering, I generally have then over 1000 ppms.  I push my nutes until I get a little nute burn on the tips of the leves and then back off just a bit.

I am not understanding using 1/2 gal of nute solution--are you just topping up your res or do you do a complete change out (every week to 10 days)?


----------



## misskusk (Jul 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> By the time I get my girls to flowering, I generally have then over 1000 ppms. I push my nutes until I get a little nute burn on the tips of the leves and then back off just a bit.
> 
> I am not understanding using 1/2 gal of nute solution--are you just topping up your res or do you do a complete change out (every week to 10 days)?


 
I should have said the girls took up 1\2 gal of nute solution over night.
I pre-mixed as you suggested. At 10am I upped the ppms to 1000 and the ph is 5.8. On my way to work and will check on the girls when I get in or before lights out. I will keep and eye on tips for nute burn. If they show no sigh when its time to change the res,what would you suggest upping the ppms to? 1000-1200 and watch the tips ect???

Thanks....misskush


----------



## misskusk (Jul 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess...  I found this while searching. What do you think??    ph level: 5.7-5.8 (you can let it rise a little at the end of your flower cycle)

veg cycle
 week 1: ppm 200-400
 week 2: ppm 400-500
 week 3: ppm 500-600
 week 4: ppm 600-800
 week 5: ppm 600-800
 week 6: ppm 600-800 (for however long as you wanna veg for)

flower cycle
 week1: ppm 800-1000
 week2: ppm 900-1100
 week3: ppm 1000-1200
 week4: ppm 1000-1300
 week5: ppm 1000-1400
 week6: ppm 1000-1400
 (flower cycle is done when you see the trichomes turning the colors you want)
 (end of flower cycle, let your water level drop and than just flush with clean water)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 22, 2011)

That looks like a pretty good schedule for standard growth and nute regimen. Just be careful at the high end of it until yu know what yer plants like. Some will not tolerate anything higher than 1000ppm but yu have to work it till yu find the plants' liking. If yer having to start out from scratch (say after a flush) then start the first day with about 600ppm then bump up to 800 the next time yu feed, then watch for a couple days b4 upping again to 1000, and so on until yu get upwards of 1400ppm. I usually stop around 1200 myself but that is where my girls are. I only flush the last 5 days (if yer doing a final flush)


----------



## misskusk (Jul 23, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That looks like a pretty good schedule for standard growth and nute regimen. Just be careful at the high end of it until yu know what yer plants like. Some will not tolerate anything higher than 1000ppm but yu have to work it till yu find the plants' liking. If yer having to start out from scratch (say after a flush) then start the first day with about 600ppm then bump up to 800 the next time yu feed, then watch for a couple days b4 upping again to 1000, and so on until yu get upwards of 1400ppm. I usually stop around 1200 myself but that is where my girls are. I only flush the last 5 days (if yer doing a final flush)


 
Thanks hushpuppy, good to know! I've been upping theppms as The Hemp Goddess suggested and theyy LOVE it. Taking up a gal of nute sloution a day. Little hairs everywhere ...
Ya'll are helping so much and I thank you!!


----------



## misskusk (Jul 30, 2011)

I think my boss is trying to work me to death. 106 hrs last week and I feel everyone of them...Well I have bud sites everywhere. Added koolbloom and some Co2 and they really responded. Pics coming soon. (to tired right now)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool. look forward to seeing the girls in bloom!!


----------



## misskusk (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are my girls. Have just a bit of nute burn on the tips. I think I've found that happy medium


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 30, 2011)

They look real nice   coming along well I'd say. I don't see any nute burn in the pics, must be fairly minor which is good. how far into flower now?


----------



## misskusk (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Hushpuppy, They are 16 days into flowering. The nute burn is minor. I cant beleive how fast their growing. 

I think I'm gonna look into some Auto beans. Have you ever grown Autos Hushpuppy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2011)

misskusk said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna look into some Auto beans.



WHY?


----------



## misskusk (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a cabnet about 3' tall and I think it would be a perfect space for a couple autos.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> WHY?


 


:rofl:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 31, 2011)

never grown any autos myself...worked on a bunch of'em but never grew any, lol...ok weak joke...Everything I have read on them says that they aren't great producers


----------



## misskusk (Aug 1, 2011)

I was waiting on the joke lol...

When I ordered the White Widow beans, I received 2 freebies.
a Auto Lemon from Seedman seeds and one Easy Rider from the Joint Doctor.
Started germinating in 5.5ph rockwool yesterday.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey if ya got the space for'em I say grow'em n try'em


----------



## misskusk (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, I was in a car wreck last summer. lost my first crop.
I've started growing again. I have a question about bloom to ripen cycles.
How long do you bloom and when do you trans to ripen?
I'm growing for the medicine...this crap the Drs give me makes me vomit.


----------



## misskusk (Nov 24, 2011)

Im growing Confidential Cheese and Rocklock


----------



## Grandmaster (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright, I am going to load up some pics and show week to week progress.... 
 week 1-2 clone bucket- r.o. water and 15 ml clone sol. 2nd week, fresh water, r.o sol and Grow sol and bloom Half shot glass ea. $ tspn glass (smaller than usual)..
 Week 3-4 Veg room, 600 ppm micro, grow, bloom (4th week, 800ppm)
 Week 5 1000 ppm go into regular system... Every week NEW WATER, NEW NEUTRIENTS!!
 Week 6 1400 ppm
 week 7-11 1600-1800 will fluxuate..
 Week 12 RO WATER AND FLUSH SOLUTION... 
 Harvest and cure. BIG HUGE BUDS, My best friend has been doing this for YEARS. Consistant pound and half monthly if you have two lights ( I run 600's)


----------



## misskusk (Nov 27, 2011)

Grandmaster said:
			
		

> Alright, I am going to load up some pics and show week to week progress....
> week 1-2 clone bucket- r.o. water and 15 ml clone sol. 2nd week, fresh water, r.o sol and Grow sol and bloom Half shot glass ea. $ tspn glass (smaller than usual)..
> Week 3-4 Veg room, 600 ppm micro, grow, bloom (4th week, 800ppm)
> Week 5 1000 ppm go into regular system... Every week NEW WATER, NEW NEUTRIENTS!!
> ...


  Thanks for the info Grandmaster...my girls finish in 8-9 weeks...im on wk 7 and I got nute burn when I had ppm at 1600-1800. they just cant take that much neutrients. ppms are at 1100 and they took up over a gallon in the last 24 hours. My trics are going from clear to cloudy...:icon_smile:   not qiute half yet. I stopped adding floragro when I changed my res...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2011)

Not all plants can handle higher ppms.  I imagine that there are many strains that will get nute burn at ppms of 1600-1800.

In addition, pulling 1-1/2 lbs every month with 2 600W is not something that is easy or is going to happen for most people--that is over a gram a watt.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Not all plants can handle higher ppms.  I imagine that there are many strains that will get nute burn at ppms of 1600-1800.
> 
> In addition, *pulling 1-1/2 lbs every month with 2 600W *is not something that is easy or is going to happen for most people--that is over a gram a watt.


Hey is that wet weight or dry weight? If he is pulling that from under the same lights every month then he is having to pull only about a third of what is beneath the lights for a perpetual harvest, correct?


----------



## misskusk (Nov 28, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey is that wet weight or dry weight? If he is pulling that from under the same lights every month then he is having to pull only about a third of what is beneath the lights for a perpetual harvest, correct?


 
I dont know Hushpuppy, thats Grandmaster's grow..


----------



## Grandmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

I am currently enjoying the pre 98 bubba/banana kush, white rhino, a world class and some purple strain... Yes that would be "dry weight" and is VERY EASY to accomplish.... The leaves may get some small burning occasionally but the buds dont and are huge. Yes dry and there are only 12 plants. They are looking great!! My new aero-jet works wonders!!


----------



## Grandmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

misskusk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Grandmaster...my girls finish in 8-9 weeks...im on wk 7 and I got nute burn when I had ppm at 1600-1800. they just cant take that much neutrients. ppms are at 1100 and they took up over a gallon in the last 24 hours. My trics are going from clear to cloudy...:icon_smile: not qiute half yet. I stopped adding floragro when I changed my res...


 I only run advaced nutrient 3 part with B-52 and big bud.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 30, 2011)

my math may be off but 2 x 600 =1200 watts....   1.5 x 448 = 672g    thats only alil more then 1/2g a watt...   not 1g+ per watt...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 30, 2011)

Grandmaster said:
			
		

> I am currently enjoying the pre 98 bubba/banana kush, white rhino, a world class and some purple strain... Yes that would be "dry weight" and is VERY EASY to accomplish.... The leaves may get some small burning occasionally but the buds dont and are huge. Yes dry and there are only 12 plants. They are looking great!! My new aero-jet works wonders!!


So are you constantly rotating plants in and out on a monthly basis? In my figuring it takes roughly 3 months to go from clone to harvest so you would be pulling a third(4plants) of the plants under the 2 lights each month. Is that correct? How tall are you able to grow them? How long do you veg them before flipping? I am shooting for about 2 pounds a month from my grow-lab and I am trying to get all the logistics right.


----------



## misskusk (Dec 1, 2011)

A few pics... I'm going to turn this tent into a veg room. I have a 4'x4'x6.5 tent on the way with 1000w hps lights coming too...
Gonna get some T5's at tax time...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking real good  They are coming along nicely. It sounds like you are well on yer way to a nice grow setup. Addicting isn't it


----------



## misskusk (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Hushpuppy, yes it is! These pics are 2 weeks old. The trichones are about 30% amber and I've started flushing 4 days ago.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

They're ready then


----------



## Grandmaster (Dec 2, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> So are you constantly rotating plants in and out on a monthly basis? In my figuring it takes roughly 3 months to go from clone to harvest so you would be pulling a third(4plants) of the plants under the 2 lights each month. Is that correct? How tall are you able to grow them? How long do you veg them before flipping? I am shooting for about 2 pounds a month from my grow-lab and I am trying to get all the logistics right.


 The plants go into flower room after 4 weeks in veg, Two in clone bucket w/2-3 water changes... And then into a large tote with 16 4" net pots WITH NO MEDIA. I USE NO CLAY ROCKS OR ANY OTHER THING, just plant in 4" net pot with a black neoprene insert...After two weeks in there, right into the main unit, out of the tote and into the aero-jet... its a 24 site so I block off half with neoprenes... The Aero-jet allows the top to come off grow trays so the roots can be adjusted slightly to keep from clogging the drain... Then after 8 weeks in flower time for cure... Keeping the cycle going.... The clones/cuttings are taken before switched into flower and put into cloner and follow scedule again... Two 600 watt bulbs two aero-jet 4 tray systems... every 4 weeks harvest. 1.25-1.5 lb depending on strains.


----------



## Grandmaster (Dec 2, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> So are you constantly rotating plants in and out on a monthly basis? In my figuring it takes roughly 3 months to go from clone to harvest so you would be pulling a third(4plants) of the plants under the 2 lights each month. Is that correct? How tall are you able to grow them? How long do you veg them before flipping? I am shooting for about 2 pounds a month from my grow-lab and I am trying to get all the logistics right.


 Oh, they are going to be 4 weeks on sat, they are 2 ft tall and night get another 8 plus inches... most of it in bud height..:hubba:


----------



## misskusk (Feb 10, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me what to do when your plants go hermi...I have a couple white widow that have shown signs. They have nuts at the nodes and around the buds. Oh they are 42 days into flower today.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

depends on the time that they show that they hermie. if its at the very end of the grow, i would leave them. if its at the begining of the grow i would chop the plants.

in the middle its hard to say, depends on what else i have going and the time left on the hermie plant. the seeds they make are useless, so if its at a point were most of the bud will be seeded or if it will pollenate other plants i would chop it. if it looks to be fire smoke, and only a few seeds will be created id let it go.


----------



## misskusk (Feb 10, 2012)

They are 42 days and should be ready in 21... There are 4 plants total in my grow tent. The 2 white widow that have nuts. Another white widow and big bang that have shown NO signs of hermy... They all should be ready in 3 weeks. Thanks for the input PuffinNugs


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

its a tough call to make. i think i would probably let them go, picking the balls/ nanners off the best i could. probbaly end up with a few white seeds here and there. but i would be watching them like a hawk, sometimes they multiply so fast you cant keep up, if that happns i would just harvest early.


----------

